# Green hair algae?



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

So a new algae seems to have popped up in my divided 10g. For a while, I was fighting with slime algae. Got that under control by reducing the lighting a couple of hours. 
Now just today I noticed something new. Looks like possibly green hair algae? Last water change was about 30% on Sept. 3, and I didn't notice it then.

What might this be caused by, and is it another "bad" algae (ie taking oxygen out of the water)?










Interesting, I just noticed right now it's this side that has the most algae. This half of the tank sort of has the light focused over it (because of the filter, I can't get the light over both halves). The other side has very little algae of any sort in it.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

i had some and black algea.. the flagtails ate it


----------



## troutonafly (Jul 5, 2010)

um does not alge use co2 and produce o2


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Moved to Plant section~


----------



## qyrus (Apr 21, 2010)

James' Planted Tank - Algae Guide

Looks like either spirogyra or blanket weed?


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Shaobo - Contemplated putting it in the plant section but wasn't sure if algae fell into that category 

Thanks for the link Gyrus. Don't think it's Blanket Weed, but perhaps spirogyra or Rhizoclonium, since there is not a whole lot of water flow.


----------

